# Case 430 CK engine swap question.



## FlatbedCowboy (Dec 4, 2012)

About a year ago me and my dad threw a rod in our 1960 Case 430 CK. Well I ended up pickin up an engine out of a newer case. I know one is a 148B and one is a 148 I just forgot which one is which. Well both bolt up but one problem the flywheel bolts are closer together on our new engine we picked up. So can I take the part out of the blown engine crank and all that to make it fit into our new engine so we can get it going? This is our only problem holding us up from getting our tractor back up and running again. Thanks in advance,
Trav


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Without knowing for sure, I'd say at this point, what have you got to lose? I'd fit it up, it it in fact will.


----------



## rdphil (Nov 24, 2012)

I'd use your original flywheel it should bolt to your crank fine 
The unit it self I'm sure being construction and not Ag has a heavier clutch and flywheel in it 
The blocks and crank are the same but do advise putting a rear main seal in and as little as they cost a new clutch unless its been done not that long ago


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Trav, many of the flywheeels are drilled to fit just so. Place the flywheel on the crankshaft,and slowly turn the flywheel,until a bolt hole lines up. If you can't get all the bolts lined up,turn it one hole at a time,and try it each time.
The bolts should line up,at some point.


----------



## FlatbedCowboy (Dec 4, 2012)

problem is the flywheel bolts on the new engine are closer I think we will try switching cranks and all that.
Trav


----------



## FlatbedCowboy (Dec 4, 2012)

Got some numbers for y'all.
our engine Case 148B (the one with the crack in the block)
New engine Case 148.
Trav


----------

